# Any rod makers??



## GrantH (Apr 17, 2012)

On a never ending quest to make something that I will use... I have progressed to rod building. I will continue to make pens among other things, but I really want to learn how to craft a quality rod for a few different styles of fishing. 

I have seen a couple forums and will frequent them, but I was hoping maybe someone in the IAP family could get me started. 

My first rod I want to build is going to be for pier/surf fising in the gulf. I go for anything from sheephead, trout, bull red, or flounder, croakers, drums...anything really. Possibly some mackeral in the fall. I want a responsive rod but also one that can handle a 20 pound fish and not bend itself over 180 degrees...if it's a possible combination. 

I typically used spin cast but may go back to a bait caster on a nicer rod.  Willing to look at both options. I don't want to spend a ton on the rod, but I want something nice. A bit counter productive possibly, but again...I want to build one to learn this first go round...not to be the nicest on the pier.


----------



## warthog (Apr 17, 2012)

I have built several rods in the past and am now also thinking that I may want to start building them again. I don't know if you have ever looked into rod building lately...but it can get quite expensive. The type of fishing you are wanting to do requires a quality blank to start with. You'll also want a long rod to chuck out the bait or lures and it should more than likely have a moderate to fast tip with plenty of backbone toward the butt. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Florida Marine (Apr 17, 2012)

I built a 6' 2wt fly rod a few years ago, perfect for the western VA streams here.

tosses a nice loop and makes a blue gill feel like a bull shark


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 17, 2012)

try 2CoolFishing

it's a TX based forum, but we fish for the same things. there is a subforum just for rod building.


----------



## GrantH (Apr 17, 2012)

warthog said:


> I have built several rods in the past and am now also thinking that I may want to start building them again. I don't know if you have ever looked into rod building lately...but it can get quite expensive. The type of fishing you are wanting to do requires a quality blank to start with. You'll also want a long rod to chuck out the bait or lures and it should more than likely have a moderate to fast tip with plenty of backbone toward the butt. Does that sound about right?


 
Beats me lol. I need to get some literature to get some terminology and understanding of terms before I go much further. I also bass/perch fish small lakes around the area, maybe this will be a better place to start?


----------



## Knucklefish (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been building them for 20+ years. I actually got into wood turning because of rodmaking, wanting to make my own reel seats. Mostly made spinning rods for freshwater but have made some baitcasters too. I started small with a homemade rod turner and bought a kit. It's not that expensive until you really decide to invest in it. You can actually use some of your pen making stuff/supplies when you get startted.
There are lots of places to buy stuff, but if you'll PM me I can get you pointed in the right direction....I think.


----------



## nativewooder (Apr 17, 2012)

Used to build custom fishing rods of all types (except ice fishing) for bassing, saltwater trolling, spinning, fly rods, and still have all the equipment sitting in my shop collecting rust and age.  I went the Dale Clemens route so it is all premium equipment.  It's a great hobby and investment.  Still have one of the books, all the rest were destroyed in the storms of 2004.  Send me a PM if seriously interested.  Meanwhile, back on the lathe, I just finished the Empresses from Axminster and if I can figure out how to use this photography stuff, I'll post pictures.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2012)

roddesigner (John Brit) lives in Pinellis Park, Fl. has been doing this for decades too. Great guy!


----------



## snyiper (Apr 18, 2012)

I think there is some interest in this. I for one am a salt water guy and would love to learn how to make rods from spinning to trolling up to surf rods. I guess it is like everything there is so much info out there it is hard to tell what kits or components are good and which are great. I think my biggest fear is wrapping just not sure I could do a self built rod justice. I will be watching this thread trying to gleem what information I can.


----------



## JohnR06 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've built a couple fly rods.  Got into turning to do reel seats - thought I'd start with a few pens since I hadn't turned any wood - and I have yet to do a reel seat.  The guys over at Rod Building (Powered by Invision Power Board) are extremely helpful!  They will respond to questions no matter how "dumb" you might think your question is.  I've gotten lots of tips from the site.

You don't NEED to have lots of tools, nor expensive ones.  Oh, you can.  But you don't need to.  Especially if we're talking wrapping.  I've used a box, cut a couple v-notches in it to hold the rod, run my thread over the edge of the box down to the floor and through the middle of a large book (supplying tension), and drop the bobbin of thread in a cup so it won't unravel everywhere.  Works great.  The biggest thing needed is patience.  Wrap carefully to keep the threads tight and tightly pressed together.  Trickiest part is getting your tag ends under the wrap and cut - without cutting the wrap or leaving a tag sticking up.  Well, ok, a good finish.  But, if you can do a nice CA finish, you can finish a wrap.  

Heck, if I can do it - anyone can do it!

Be glad to help if I can.


----------



## roddesigner (Apr 18, 2012)

Grant a couple of things one of the first being that one of the main reasons to build a custom rod is that the rod is designed for a specific purpose by the builder, once you start looking for a do all rod it will lead to problems
A good inexpensive book to start is Rod building Guide by Tom Kirkman, his web site rodbuilding org is also excellent.
PM me re any further you may need, I do highly suggest you visit the pier you plan on fishing and see what the locals who actually catch fish use for the various species that will help big time when you actually get started


----------



## Haynie (Apr 18, 2012)

I looked into it but the blanks were what kept me from doing it.  I will make one or more bamboo rods in the future but the wallet keeps me from any other type of rod making.


----------



## GrantH (Apr 19, 2012)

roddesigner said:


> Grant a couple of things one of the first being that one of the main reasons to build a custom rod is that the rod is designed for a specific purpose by the builder, once you start looking for a do all rod it will lead to problems
> A good inexpensive book to start is Rod building Guide by Tom Kirkman, his web site rodbuilding org is also excellent.
> PM me re any further you may need, I do highly suggest you visit the pier you plan on fishing and see what the locals who actually catch fish use for the various species that will help big time when you actually get started



The piers all along the coast seem to be the same in nature as far as bait. Gulp Shrimp (3" 1/4 of 1/2 oz), Squid chum, Live/Dead Shrimp, Blue Crab, and DOA's.  A lot of luck with chuggers/poppers with a DOA. Spoons may work, but haven't seen much said about them. I plan on trying them tomorrow. 

I want a rod for the pier first, i'll move on from there. I want something that I can use as a crank bait/spoon lure rod mainly because i'll be using either poppers or spoons when fishing; I am guessing this would work fine/okay as a soak style fishing rod as well? I guess I want a dual/multi purpose rod...but I want it mostly for crank/popping baits. 

I need something that will cast decent, but that isn't my main concern pier fishing.

Based on all that (and what I Think I have straight, info wise) I am looking at a "Poppin' MHX" Blank. Model P903-MHX.  It is a 7'6", 2.8 wt, 6-12 line weight, 1/4-1/2 lure wt., fast action medium power rod.  

My main concern is line weight; it doesn't seem strong enough. I can use my other cheap rod as a soak rod.


----------



## Mike D (Apr 19, 2012)

Be very careful! It's a lot like pen turning, in that I mean it's very addictive.


----------



## LanceD (Apr 20, 2012)

GrantH said:


> roddesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Grant a couple of things one of the first being that one of the main reasons to build a custom rod is that the rod is designed for a specific purpose by the builder, once you start looking for a do all rod it will lead to problems
> ...


 
Have been building rods for over 20 years and in component sales for the last six years. Take a look at our rod blanks from MXH. Call or email with any questions.

MHX


----------



## GrantH (Apr 21, 2012)

Alright, I've got something to work from now.  We went fishing off Courthouse Pier and while we didn't catch much...I have an idea of what I like now. 

I used a (admittedly cheaply priced) Shimano FXS-80 MHB2 rod with a Quantum Spin reel. From the specs it is an 8' Medium/Heavy Action 12-25, 3/4-4oz with a 5 inch foregrip and 13 inch rear. 

I'd like a bit shorter, maybe 7'6" and a bit stiffer...so I guess a heavy power/action is what I'm wanting. 

The L905-MHX blank is just that, with a fast action/heavy power. It is a 12-25 4wt rod, and with a spool of flouro, i'm thinking it would be plenty strong enough...right?

Any opinions?


----------



## roddesigner (Apr 22, 2012)

Grant I started building in 1980 and if I was asked by a customer for a rod used as you want I would contact lance to get the right info, give him a shout for straight info and great customer service
Yes I do know him and his business and I am happy to say so


----------



## GrantH (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, looks like I am set on getting into lake fishing for bass and similar catches. I got my job in North Alabama so I plan to get started fishing up there and learn the ropes that hopefully will lead me to rod building.


----------

